# Your thoughts on a 1996 S6



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

post your opinions, and list everything that could be wrong with the vehicule(ie: special things that usually break/need to be replaced/weak points)
I found one at a decent price, and have been thinking about switching my B3 for S6. Looking at it like that, it sounds like a no-brainer, but i jsut want to know more about this car and how it holds for itself on a day-to-day basis.
Only thing I heard about the car was about the engine (2.2T) was bullet-proof.
oh yeah, and car has 129k miles. go wild people, teach me what you know!
Phil


----------



## hrvstofsrrw (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Your thoughts on a 1996 S6 (VrSizzle)*

I love mine more than any car ive ever owned or driven including a 94 90 a 90 200 and my friends 87 944 turbo. Stock there plenty quick and can be made much quicker. Mine has 289k miles and the only thing wrong with it is the wheel bearings. The 2.2 engine is solid as a rock and if maintained well you will get at least another 150k out of that car your looking at.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Your thoughts on a 1996 S6 (VrSizzle)*

http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0
Buyer's guide.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Your thoughts on a 1996 S6 (VrSizzle)*

my father's got a 1994 pearl white s4, owned for the last 4 years, replaced clutch and the coolant after-run pump because the plastic broke. no other problems at all, solid, quick, beautiful car. you'll love it for sure.


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

Amazing answers guys! thx very much!
As far as price goes, It's being sold for 11 500$CAN, so roughly under 10 000$USD, with payments during 4 years. Is this a good price? I think it's decent seeing it's and S6 (!!), but it's still a '96 car, and out here, I could get a 1.8T for about the same price. Of course, less performance, but newer... What do you guys think? i think i'm in love with this car already...


----------



## hrvstofsrrw (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

oh get the 6 over the 1.8t easily. More power more reliable and if you know where to look just as many tuning options. 10k isnt bad at all if its maintained well and looks good.


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (hrvstofsrrw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hrvstofsrrw* »_10k isnt bad at all if its maintained well and looks good.

that's pretty much what i'm scared about. I just saw an add about it, so I only know that the color's white, which could look amazing, but if their's any rust, it fuks up everything. So i have to look into it... I get all giddy when I think about that car


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

It doesnt matter how good a car looks until you drive it you dont know for sure if a car is worth its price.
If your worried about price, i would consider pros and cons before driving it, give it a spin, check everything on that buyers guide, and if your happy with the car then you decide if its worth putting yourself in the position to buy the car.
Dont even consider the 1.8t next to this car, the 1.8t just doesnt compare, and you wont have anywhere near as much fun in it. And isnt that the best part in owning a car?


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Your thoughts on a 1996 S6 (VrSizzle)*

I have a 95 S6 and I love it. It's quick, comfortable, handles well, has enough room for 4 adults in supreme comfort, AWD, 23 mpg average and is FUN to drive! All-around I don't think there is any other used car out there that can do so many things so well for the price. 
If you are going to spend $10k US the car needs to be very clean with only minor wear and tear. A complete service history is a big plus. The timing belt is the biggest concern. This is probably the engines weakest link. Audi recomends 90k replacement, but a safer bet is 60-70k intervals. If the owner doesn't have proof of the last belt change, plan on having it replaced as soon as you buy the car and deduct the cost from what you are willing to pay for the car. Pay for a full inspection at an Audi speciallist you trust to get a warm fuzzy on the cars mechanical condition.
I paid $11k US for my S6 with 118k miles. It has a nearly perfect interior with very good original paint. There are a few small scratches here and there, but nothing you can see from more than a few feet away. It also has a custom tuned chip that bumps it up to 280 hp/330 lb.ft and a lowered suspension with 17" BBS rims. These mods were done within a year of me buying the car so I was willing to pay a bit more for the car with them already installed. I also got a full maintenance record from the owner that included every receipt since the car was new.
I don't think you will be disappointed with an S6. They are great all-purpose cars with a high level of performance and practicallity. Mods are plentiful and range from simple chip upgrades to full tilt 400+ hp monsters with bolt on parts. A big draw for me was the rarity of these cars. You won't see another S6 rolling around very often. On the other hand B3's are pretty much a dime a dozen.


----------



## VrSizzle (Nov 12, 2004)

thx for the advices guys. The buyer's guide and tautau's little write up gave me a good idea of what to expect. 
As for an inspection, I don't really know anyone that knows these cars, so i'm thinking about the Audi dealer. Should I go to the dealer, or stay away from them?
oh and tautau, why are you poking fun of B3's?







i agree that there are a couple of them around, but at least none of the ones i've seen were VR6s


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*

I wouldn't go to a dealer for an inspection. Look for a service shop the specializes in Audi's or at least German cars. If you can't find one on your own, ask the owner where the car has been serviced. That is what I did when I bought my S6. I was in Michigan and the car was in Maine. I had the owner take the car to his regular service shop and they inspected the car according to an extensive list that I gave to them. I can e-mail you that inspection list if you want it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (VrSizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrSizzle* »_
but if their's any rust, it fuks up everything. : 

The bodies on these cars are galvenized.
Which are impossible to rust. If there is rust, it is from a badly repaired crash.
Problems with these cars I have heard of are just as numerous as any other German car.
s4/s6 specific....
The x-plug on the top of the power steering pump likes to leak alot, as the rubber seal goes bad.
The trunk mounted cd changer is crap.
The plastic moulding on the doors likes to rust away, and fall off.
The guide pins on the rear brakes like to sieze up, but that requires only simple maintenence.
The ignition swith likes to give people problems.

All of these things are relatively easy, and cheap to deal with.
These cars are built very, very well, as they originally sold for 50000 bucks.
They are quite heavy, so the brakes are a bit wimpy.
The engine is the best Audi ever built, and it's almost too easy to get 500 hp out of it.
The earlier s4's had pinion bearing problems with the transmissions, but not so much a problem with the s6.
(listen for a whining noise as the car is moving)
Both the engine, and the transmission are very stout, and very reliable.
I have 215,000 miles on mine with out any major problems.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

rust isn't neccessarily from a badly repaired crash, a common spot on these cars for rust to form is between the two "layers" of the hood. open up the hood and look all along the edges, especially at the sides. i know my father's has some rust spots, even though it's galvanized, it's not perfect, especially if you live in snowy areas that get salted roads.


----------

